# THIRD PARTY INSURANCE asking documents



## @Londoner (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I am hoping to get some advice from those partners who had an accident and It wasn't their fault.

I had an accident 4 months ago. third party fault and they accepted their fault.
today my insurance company email me asking that the third party insurance need following documents.

@ Net earning of 12 weeks period prior to the incident in question.
@ Certified profit and loss accounts for 3 months prior to the start of hire and those covering full period of hire.
@ 3 years of tax return to include the tax year in which the accident occurred.

Now I don't mind providing the first 2 documents. but the 3 years tax return? I didn't get it.
I have only been working for UBER for a year now.

is this some sort of which hunting?
look forward to read your advice.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

If they were at fault and you are claiming Iost wages then i could see 1 and 2. 3 seems like the insurance company is seeing if you are worth suing. If i wasnt claiming lost wages i would give them nothing.

You can always ask your insurer why. Get an answer you are satisfied with otherwise no.


----------



## @Londoner (Sep 23, 2017)

@NotanEmply thanks for your respond.
yes, I am claiming injury and 2 weeks lost of wages


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This might be the standard procedure and part of the local rules of the local court and the insurance company. Ideally you would get legal representation to make sure your interests are protected here.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

You should ask your attorney. If you don't have one, get one asap. Anytime you are involved in an injury accident, you need an attorney. The alternative is to bend over and wait.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I am thinking 3 years of tax returns covers the calculation for lost wages form any W-2 Jobs as well. It is probably just a blanket request to cover all scenarios that different people may have.

How many Rideshare drivers are going to be able to produce certified monthly profit and loss statements? I'm guessing maybe .001% of drivers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you're like many drivers who declare a loss for tax purposes you might be in trouble. lol


----------



## bluesky3000 (May 25, 2019)

get some legal help, it should be by right to have it represented properly/


----------

